# Branson weather for Thanksgiving week



## Hophop4 (Nov 5, 2005)

JLB
How's the weather in Branson this year?  Seems like it might be a bit warmer this year?  If you have time and want to meet for lunch at Big Cedar we will be there.


----------



## JLB (Nov 5, 2005)

Unseasonably warm.

We've only had frost on the punkins once.  Out tomatoes are still growing.

Mostly 75 to 80.

The leaves are at their peak.


----------



## Hophop4 (Nov 7, 2005)

JLB said:
			
		

> Unseasonably warm.
> 
> We've only had frost on the punkins once.  Out tomatoes are still growing.
> 
> ...






Yes, it has been pretty warm down here too.  It's November and it was 86 here today.  All the leaves are still on the trees.


----------



## JLB (Nov 10, 2005)

It's been windy and we lost most of the leaves.


----------



## Hophop4 (Nov 10, 2005)

JLB said:
			
		

> It's been windy and we lost most of the leaves.



Looks like it's getting littler cooler there. 

If you want to meet for lunch one day, let me know.  We will be there Friday, 18 to Friday 25th.


----------



## JLB (Nov 10, 2005)

Sure, we haven't been there in awhile.


----------



## Hophop4 (Nov 10, 2005)

JLB said:
			
		

> Sure, we haven't been there in awhile.




Great, pick a day we don't have any specific plans.


----------



## JLB (Nov 11, 2005)

No, you pick a day.     

I'll narrow it down to before Thursday (Thanksgiving).  Monday-Wed.  Jenny's having a Girl's Weekend out and is leaving for Nashville on Friday for the Rockette's and the Nutcracker.

Maybe others will be around that week, too.

Call or email.


----------

